# Toronto tied to huge Kitchener pot bust



## FruityBud (Sep 15, 2008)

Waterloo Regional Police have raided two grow-ops in as many days here, following men from one of the operations to Toronto and arresting them during an alleged drug deal.

On Saturday morning, police raided a home on Knox Court and seized more than 960 plants, worth about $960,000 on the street.

"This is yet another residential grow operation that involves an electrical bypass," said Staff Sgt. Scott Buchanan of the drug unit.

He said there are "striking similarities" to a million-dollar grow-op bust on Pine Valley Dr. on Friday in the way the hydro bypass was set up. It's also unusual to have two grow-ops so close together.

Police arrested a man not far from the Knox Court house on Saturday. He remains in custody.

In the earlier incident, Waterloo Regional Police had monitored activity at the Pine Valley Dr. home for weeks after information came in from the community and other investigations.

On Thursday, police followed three men connected to the house to Toronto and watched an alleged drug deal take place in a Victoria Park Ave. parking lot.

When officers swooped in to make arrests, the suspects tried to run them over, police said.

"It was at that time that the officers discharged their weapons at the suspect vehicle," Insp. Bryan Larkin said.

The car hit one officer, who suffered a minor knee injury, but no one else was hurt.

Police arrested four men and a woman and seized about $100,000 worth of marijuana, $24,000 in cash and three vehicles.

At about 7 a.m. the next day, police descended on the Pine Valley Dr. home.

Marisa Pinksen had just finished her night shift and was picking up her kids from her parents' home across the road. She saw two vans and a car pull up, then watched armed tactical officers approach the house. "They stormed the door and just started yelling, `Search warrant,'" she said.

Inside, police discovered a large marijuana grow-op complete with a hydro bypass to accommodate the required electricity. The growers allegedly dug down through the garage floor and foundation and altered the path from the hydro meter out of sight of neighbours, said Buchanan.

In other parts of the uninhabited bungalow, police found more than 1,000 marijuana plants growing.

Five people, all from Toronto, have been charged. Weisheng Lu, 51, Dejian Li, 54, Vincent Fung, 53 and Qunzhu He, 50, are charged with possession for the purpose of trafficking, trafficking marijuana and conspiracy. Fung is charged with possession of property obtained by crime and with resisting arrest. Tuan Ky Quach, 38, was charged with possession for the purpose, assault with a weapon and dangerous operation of a vehicle.

They are to appear in Kitchener court tomorrow.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/5b5oos*


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 15, 2008)

And here they thought they wouldn't get caught be Stealing Electric..!!
Dumb Asses...
That just to show you all, grow Small, and pay your electric bill, grow for yourself, and not for retail..!!!!


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 15, 2008)

that why Im using flo/cfls  but thristy for HPS, well..  I don't steal eletric I pays my bills on time, thats other way to not get BUSTED!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 16, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> that why Im using flo/cfls but thristy for HPS, well.. I don't steal eletric I pays my bills on time, thats other way to not get BUSTED!


 

SSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!
Don't Tell Anyone!!

All will be fine..


----------

